# Houston Boat Show



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Houston Boat Show start's the end of this week, who's going and who's buying?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm going. Hoping to see Lake and Bay and Haynie there but am doubtful of their presence.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

When does it start i hope to be off and would like to go. But i dont get off till the 9th.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'm going, but I ain't buying. I like to listen to all of the BS that is being peddled. I will give a beer to the first dummy salesman that says, with a straight face, that I can safely pull a 23' boat with my Corolla.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

lol bobby, so true!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Tankfxr said:


> When does it start i hope to be off and would like to go. But i dont get off till the 9th.


January 4th thru the 13th.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope to make it but not buying (a boat anyway). Will look at rods, tackle, accessories etc.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

What time do the doors open on Friday?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

wiley199 said:


> *What time do the doors open on Friday?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 5:00 PM


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a schedule of guest speakers?


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Willie


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The wife and I will be going. No boat buying tho, We're still paying for the last time I went a buying up there rather than a lookin









I will say, if we were thinking of buying, theres not much of a better place in my opinion to get a better deal.

Might buy some tackle etc.. while we're there tho. Would really like to get me one of those deep jig tackle holder bag things tho,

Hog


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

[*QUOTE=Doubleover]Does anyone know where I can find a schedule of guest speakers?[/QUOTE]*

Is this what you wanted?

*Seminars **Fri., Jan 4th * 6:30 p.m. *Topic:* Cooking Fish 
*Speaker: *Bryan Slaven from the Texas Gourmet 
*Sponsored by: *Academy Sports & Outdoors 7:30 p.m. *Topic:* Cooking Fish 
*Speaker: *Bryan Slaven from the Texas Gourmet 
*Sponsored by: *Academy Sports & Outdoors * 
Sat., Jan. 5th * 1:30 p.m.*Topic:* Getting Your Captain's License 
*Speaker: *Capt. Rick Fisher 
*Sponsored by: *Capt. Roys, Inc. 2:30 p.m.*Topic:* Inshore Fishing with Super Dave® 
*Speaker: *Dave Valtierra 
*Sponsored by: *Academy Sports & Outdoors 3:30 p.m.*Topic:* Fishing Matagorda Bay 
*Speaker: *Capt. Tommy Countz 
*Sponsored by: *Castaway Fishing Products 4:30 p.m. *Topic:* Inshore Fishing with Super Dave® 
*Speaker: *Dave Valtierra 
*Sponsored by: *Academy Sports & Outdoors 5:30 p.m. *Topic:* Boating Smarter with a GPS 
*Speaker: *Capt John Brummerhop - Angler Products 
*Sponsored by: *Breakwater Marine 6:30 p.m. *Topic:* Trout Fishing Galveston Bay - Live Bait Techniques 
*Speaker: *Capt. Steve Coffee 
*Sponsored by: *American Rodsmiths 7:30 p.m. *Topic:* Wintertime Bass 
*Speaker: *Will Kirkpatrick 
*Sponsored by: *Sam Rayburn Reservoir Assoc/Lowrance Electronics * 
Wed., Jan 9th * 6:30 p.m. *Topic:* Trout Fishing Galveston Bay - Live Bait Techniques 
*Speaker: *Capt. Steve Coffee 
*Sponsored by: *American Rodsmiths 7:30 p.m. *Topic:* Boating Smarter with your GPS 
*Speaker: *Capt John Brummerhop - Angler Products 
*Sponsored by: *Breakwater Marine * 
Thurs., Jan 10th * 6:30 p.m. *Topic:* Early Spring Tactics for Sabine Lake 
*Speaker: *Dickie Colburn 
*Sponsored by: *Castaway Fishing Products 7:30 p.m. *Topic:* PreSpawn Bass 
*Speaker: *Will Kirkpatrick 
*Sponsored by: *Witt Marine/Yamaha * 
Sat., Jan 12th * 3:30 p.m. *Topic:* Trout Fishing Galveston Bay 
*Speaker: *Capt. Tom Brown 
*Sponsored by: *Castaway Fishing Products 4:30 p.m. *Topic:* Fishing for Redfish 
*Speaker: *Jimmie Dooms & Jason Rieger 
*Sponsored by: *Castaway Fishing Products 6:30 p.m. *Topic:* Boat, Motor, Trailer Selection and Maintenance 
*Speaker: *Will Kirkpatrick 
*Sponsored by: *Triton Boats/Lowrance Electronics


----------

